# Medical history



## d0ug (Oct 4, 2014)

If you are happy with your health  please don’t  read and check out this thread or if you have a weak stomach.
Short history of modern medicine.
In the 1800s there was many different types of medical care and you had a freedom of choice in the beginning of 19 century everything changed. The Naturopaths/Homeopath had hospitals and had a better cure rate that the Allopaths.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_d7tArybzo
During the second world war the camp call Auschwitz was funded and run by I B Farbin who was financed by Rockefeller. Who was I B Farbin it was three companies the biggest was Bayer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SAiaEuiDXU
US government  Public Health Service  now the CDC was in charge of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment 1932 and 1972 where they let people suffer untreated just stood by and watched even when they knew the cure. All these people were told that the medical system was there to help. HA HA  I was so bad that president Clinton had to make an apology 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmVTmhYa52A
Not only the US but they went to Guatemala
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi5RNp2XS3k
Greed in medicine Thalidomide
It took them fifty years before the would admit they where wrong 
The FDA let it back on the market.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41n3mDoVbvk
The doctors education is from the drug companies
Vioxx killed near 1/2 a million and no one went to jail.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfNULvGcMsc
Gary Null Award-winning Documentaries
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU7pyn69ExU
All these people who do mass murder or terrorist acts are all under doctor care and taking drugs but you want hear about it be cause of doctor patent privileges


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 4, 2014)

Should've titled it the unscrupulous dark side of medicine.

Business with German companies including WWII has been known for decades and no seems to give a hoot. Also let us not forget the US prisoners held by and experimented on by Japanese War Criminals. Some of the Japanese running biological experiments on US prisoners were never prosecuted to get information.

Many doctors consider medicine a science although still an art of 'scientific methods and technology including pharmaceuticals). In the name of science they rationalize and justify their experiments. That's why Nazi War Criminal Van Braun was let go to work on the US space program ie science. Look at the money that went to the private sector on that.

Follow the money. It applies in medicine as well.


----------



## oldman (Oct 5, 2014)

When I was in college, one of my main courses was World History. We studied the subject of this thread for maybe 10 days, longer than the Professor wanted to spend on it. We had two Jewish kids in our class; one male and one female. They basically took over the class and told us unbelievable things that their parents had told them that went on during the days of the German occupancy of what is now known as the Czech Republic where they both came from and the death camps. Their conversations were so intense and in-depth that the Professor gave them all the time they needed to discuss their stories, which where for their benefit as well as the class's. I found the experimentation that went on to be absolutely revolting and disgusting.


----------



## d0ug (Oct 5, 2014)

The medical system has not stopped but they have convinced the people that they are the only choice.
Vioxx killed near 1/2 million people and paid a small fine compared to their profits good business and no one went to jail. Who could kill a million person and not go to jail the medical industry. That is just one drug.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT-Knjo8Bn0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfNULvGcMsc

Who would make a vaccine knowing that it had AIDS and Cancer in it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spnEaO3yumk

Who would say that we would use vaccine to eliminate part of the population
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WQtRI7A064

Who would sell AIDS infected medicine knowing it had it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spnEaO3yumk

Selenium stops HIV becoming AIDS

http://www.ivanhoe.com/channels/p_channelstory.cfm?storyid=18924&channelid=CHAN-100000

www.newmediaexplorer.org/sepp/2006/...oxidase_selenium_aminoacids_overcome_aids.htm

http://www.naturalnews.com/024991_selenium_protein_virus.html

http://www.drpasswater.com/nutrition_library/selenium1.html

http://www.healthy.net/scr/Interview.aspx?Id=198

This does not appear on the medical websites for AIDS

Selenium and cancer even the FDA agrees

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDe0U9Dcc38

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7UwOYs1z_w

http://pccnsurrey.ca/healthy-living/minerals-and-supplements/selenium-reduces-prostate.html

http://drsircus.com/medicine/selenium-medicine-e-book-launch

http://www.usrf.org/breakingnews/bn_980819_selenium.html
This is not on the American Cancer Society web site.

How can anyone trust these people


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 5, 2014)

One of the biggest hypocrisies from the medical industry is that many doctors don't want patients to take vitamins during cancer treatments especially those with anti-oxidant properties because they interfere with treatment by helping preserve cells including cancer cells. And yet it's always vitamins don't do squat, don't bother, it's a waste etc. Well do vitamins work or not. You can't say don't take because they do exactly what their known to do and at the same time say they don't do anything.


----------



## d0ug (Oct 7, 2014)

They say battle is being lost as cases hit 382 million diabetics
The majority are type two diabetics in 2012 8.4% of the population where diabetic. By 2035 they say it will be 55%
Why don’t they find a cure?  When there is 548 billion dollars made by the medical system that pretty well answers the question.
 Since 1958, it has been known that supplemental chromium will prevent and treat diabetes as well as hypoglycemia. Just ask any health food store owner or N.D.! Walter Mertz (the director of the U.S.D.A. field services) published the facts associated with chromium and diabetes in the Federation Proceeding.In 1985, the medical school at the University of Vancouver, BC, Canada stated that "vanadium will replace insulin 

http://www.whale.to/a/diabetes_shame.html

You will not find this on the diabetic web sites

Why do we not hear about these types of things most people would say if it was true I would know about it.
Follow the money in the beginning of the 1900 Rockefeller and other multi billionaires took over the medical system. They took over the drug companies. Paid universities to only teach drug related medicine. They paid politicians to only recognizes the allopathic doctors only. who started the CDC,WHO, American Cancer Association, and gave large grants to hospital  a search will shock you at what find even during the war he was on both sides. 
Well it would be in the news papers or on TV. Have you watched TV lately all drug advertizing large news paper adds for drug. If the drug adds where pulled from them they would go out of business and they know it. 

http://educate-yourself.org/cn/genociderockefellernazis2apr03.shtml
http://whale.to/b/nazi_allopathy.html
http://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/2013/05/05/the-medical-cartel-too-big-to-fail-too-evil-to-expose/

There has been many cures for a lot of ailments that had been attacked by the medical system and it is all about the money.
 I still see banks in the drug store looking for donations to find the cure for Muscular Dystrophy 
The cause and prevent was know in 1970s and when that information was given to Jerry Lewis and he took it to the Muscular Dystrophy Association  he was fired. 
They can stop it and make the lives of the people who have it almost normal.

http://www.defyingmd.com/about-us

Chemo does not work published by the Journal of Oncology 

http://anticancer.wordpress.com/2007/09/26/chemotherapy-ineffective/
http://www.collective-evolution.com...ws-chemotherapy-does-not-work-97-of-the-time/

This is not on the American Cancer Association web site.


----------

